# Ossze-Vissza



## Filep Gerard (2007 Január 29)

Azért verem a fejemet a falba, mert jól esik mikor abbanhagyom !

Még nem tudom pontosan mit lehet ide irni, de a - lap cime után itélve, azt hiszem szövegem ide befér. 

Ref. : Szedel&otilde;zködnek a gyilkos bálnák

Megrökönyödve és némi aggodalommal olvatam, hogy a frakkos bálnák észak felé vonulnak. Az eszkimókkal való konkurrencia miatt, a jegesmedvék már igy is csak keservesen tudtak a mindennapos, fókájukhoz hozzájutni, és most jönnek az ostoba frakkosok, akiknek a fair play értelméröl fogalmuk sincs. Az angol kulturábol csak öltözéküket voltak képesek átvenni.
Miért hagyjátok öket, a jmedvék és az eszkimok vadászterületét megszállni.
Ki furta a lyukat az ozon rétegbe, hogy ezeket az önhitt emlösöket északra kényszeritse ? Kanada egységének érdekében, meg kell próbálni ezt az üreget betömni !
Ettöl a fókairtó bálna vándorlástol semmi jót nem lehet várni. Ha ezt megtudja, szegény Brigitte Bardót ez kétségbe fogja ejtetni, az eszkimok pedig Mme Ségoléne Royal támogatását fogják majd kérni, hogy fennletük érdekében elérhessék autonomiájukat. 
.
 Jmedve

Ps Uj becenevem miatt egyenlore nem tudok majd ide visszaterni, mig meg nem lesz a 20 pontom. Viszlat.


----------



## Dezsix XXL (2007 Június 5)

Paladi nem okos, viselkedése gyerekes, ráadásúl a "laza vagyok enyém a ilág" gondolkodással.
Ez az oldal nem ezét indult!!!!
Elég baj, hogya fókák fogynak, és sok más baj van még az öreg földükkel.
A felmelegedés rendesen beteszi az ajtót a környezetnek, nekünk pedig azon kéne rágódni a tudósokkal egyetemben, hogyan éljük túl a változásokat, (katasztrófákat) minél kevesebb áldozattal.


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

a föld legnaggyob baja a sok-sok-sok-sok ember.
pl kinaban minden nyolcadik napon indul egy erömü

cya lajos


----------



## Vadóc999 (2007 Szeptember 13)

ez igaz:S


----------



## Finee.18 (2007 December 24)

huuuuh


----------



## Neduddghii (2007 December 25)

lajos010 írta:


> a föld legnaggyob baja a sok-sok-sok-sok ember.
> cya lajos


 
egy kicsit pontositva a sok-sok-sok kinai, meg a sok-sok indiai...
maholnap ok adjak a minden masodik embert a foldon... Mi a megoldás lala? Nuke 'em...?


----------



## jesz (2008 Január 2)

Nem azt kell mondani, hogy mi a baj hanem, hogy hogyan javíthatunk rajta


----------



## jesz (2008 Január 2)

Bár ezt még a hazai politikusaink sem nagyon gyakorolják. Pedig nekik nagyon kellene.


----------



## Mamika (2009 Február 18)

jesz írta:


> Bár ezt még a hazai politikusaink sem nagyon gyakorolják. Pedig nekik nagyon kellene.



Érdekli is őket a dolog...


----------



## csücsök (2009 Március 8)

Majd megrázza magát a földanyácskánk, és kiküld egy kiadós vírust hadd tombolja ki magát a földön. Mellé egy jó kis meteorbecsapódás. Úgyse mi vagyunk itt az első civilizáció a földön. Csak tudnám hogy az Aztékok és Maják melyik csillagrendszerbe mentek el.


----------



## lenin (2009 Március 31)

Nem mentek sehova... modernizálódtak... meghaltak... :S


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 30)

Egyszer láttam egy előadást a Planetáriumban, ami arról szolt, hogyan semmisülhet meg a Föld. Levezették az összes természeti katasztrófát, s a végkövetkeztetés az volt, hogy igazából egyik sem tudja teljesen elpusztítani, erre csak az ember képes / a civilizáció... / 
Jobban is vigyázhatnánk erre a bolygóra!!


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 4)

*Földi élet*



Picur. írta:


> Egyszer láttam egy előadást a Planetáriumban, ami arról szolt, hogyan semmisülhet meg a Föld. Levezették az összes természeti katasztrófát, s a végkövetkeztetés az volt, hogy igazából egyik sem tudja teljesen elpusztítani, erre csak az ember képes / a civilizáció... /
> Jobban is vigyázhatnánk erre a bolygóra!!



A Földet még az ember sem tudja elpusztítani. De még az életet sem rajta. Pár km mélyen is vannak néhol mikróbák, az óceánok fenekéről nem is beszélve. A földi élet egyszerűen elpusztíthatatlan. Kivéve majd amikor a Nap felrobban, de az még sokára lesz. Az ember viszont hamar eltűnhet a bolygóról, 100 éven belül.


----------



## Faszil (2009 Szeptember 5)

Álítólag a Föld nagyon jól, gyorsan tudna regenerálódni (persze ha az ember hagyná), dehát az ember olyan mint egy vírus..... (látsd:a Mátrix című filmben)


----------



## Meshi (2009 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok, idekuksiztam..


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 14)

Mindenki azt gondolja, hogy a természetes környezetünk nem akarja, hogy az ember pusztítsa. Nemtuom - még én sem beszéltem egy esőerdővel sem -, de nem lehet, hogy a fejlődés az "ilyen"? Jön az ember, egy új faj, ha képes környezetével együt élni, akkor marad, ha nem, hát nem, de a természet csak teszi a dolgát, kiválaszt.


----------



## zilsasa (2009 November 14)

Sziasztok nem csak az a baj hogy sokan vagyunk hanem az hogy kevesen dolgozunk.


----------



## benina (2009 November 30)

Talán ha nem csak karácsonykor szeretnék egymást az emberek hanem egész évben tanúsítanának egymás felé egy kis emberséget és megértést akkor...talán a világ is más lenne a gyerekeink meg reménykedhetnének a világ örök. A jövő él.


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

nah azért nekem ez már sok! Az hogy kinában 8 naponta erőmű indul semmi az amcsikhoz képest, ill az amerikai fennhatóság alá tartozó területeken alkotott környezet szennyezésekhez képest! És akkor nem is mondjuk azt , hogy mennyi olyan elavult de mai napig be nem tiltott technológi van használatban, melyre meg lenne a természet barátibb variáció, de a pénzhatalmú emberek, trust-ök érdekei igen mást diktálnak és tesznek arra mi lesz 50 vagy több év mulva!


----------

